# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Buffer ou tempon dans Media Classic Player 6.x

## dancom5

Bonjour. 

J'utilise Media Classic Player incluant les pack Kodec et ffshow audio decoder, la dernire version  ce jour. 

J'coute de la musique radio DI.FM (euro-dance) en streaming audio. 

Mon problme, c'est que la bande passante dans les Cafs est plutt lente et je voudrais faire en sorte que ce logiciel fasse un Buffer ou un Tempon qui me donnerais un dlais entre l'coute de la musique et le dmarrage de la musique. 

Augmenter le buffering comme dans les vidos sur Youtube. a tlcharge tout en mettant sur pause. 

Si quelqu'un a une solution, a serait apprci. Merci. 

C'est pas press mais j'ai quand mme hte de rsoudre mon problme.

----------

